# Parnis 'Portuguese'



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Just managed to get this










I liked the white faced ones but fell :inlove: with this one as it's a bit different with the silver on blue.

Originally on offer as a Bid / BIN / offers, so I made a reasonable offer & got turned down flat as apparently not nearly enough.

Decided to bid instead & got it for only 50% of BIN price & a LOT less than I offered initially .

No longer going to make offers now, will just bid, win & :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

That one looks good also! Is the dial black or grey?


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> That one looks good also! Is the dial black or grey?


It should be a blue/grey colour with silver numbers, batons & hands.

Will photograph it if it ever arrives.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > That one looks good also! Is the dial black or grey?
> ...


I've seen it now! Yeap, it's stated as a blue dial but it's hard to tell because of the angle of the pictures and the slight reflection on the glass. Would really like to see your photos once it gets there!

Lot's of new models, hadn't looked for a while! It's a shame they insist on doing mega-huge watches, many of the new models are 47mm or bigger!! :shocking: I wonder what's their market target... Vikings with big wrists because all that axe swinging? :dwarf:


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Just added a Vostok Europe to my wish list - they are FAB!!!!!!


They have some very nice ones, yes they do!! Which one did you add? I like the blue T-144 and the red Rocket N1


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> > Just added a Vostok Europe to my wish list - they are FAB!!!!!!
> ...


Black Arktika Icebreaker with green detailing - going to have to save up the pennies for that tho'


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Black Arktika Icebreaker with green detailing - going to have to save up the pennies for that tho'


Oh, the square(ish) one! Check it's size though! It seams like a big lump of steel!


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> > Black Arktika Icebreaker with green detailing - going to have to save up the pennies for that tho'
> ...


Will do, wouldn't want to mess that up at the prices these command! Don't mind the weight so much as the size - i'm used to wearing a Maurice Lacroix that is VERY HEAVY despite being about a 42mm bezel. That reminds me, I must take it for a new battery as it's started complaining by doing its multi second jumps.

Probably look at one next year if circumstances permit.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Icebreaker measures 40mm x 34mm so it can stay on the list :yahoo:

No weight given on website.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Icebreaker measures 40mm x 34mm so it can stay on the list :yahoo:
> 
> No weight given on website.


It's much smaller than I thought! Should be a heavy one though, especially if you get it in that thick metal bracelet! But then again, weight on a watch can be nice!! I have one in Ti and I've banged it already 4 times against the wall, something I never do with other watches. Something about being light throws my coordination out of balance... luckily, being titanium, it came through without a mark!!


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice delivery in the post this morning




























Lovely sunburst dial in slate blue, definitely keeping this one!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks very good! Lots of colour tones, the with one is just flat white with pearly sub-dials. Enjoy it! :thumbsup:


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Looks very good! Lots of colour tones, the with one is just flat white with pearly sub-dials. Enjoy it! :thumbsup:


It's really nice when it catches the light, particularly the hands and numerals which have a curve and depth to them that looks fabulous. Prefer the look of this to my Lacroix which cost ummmmm. MORE! Shame I can't afford the real IWC it's based on, but for just over Â£30 it's a nice looker.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I've been looking at the white/blue one of these and was wondering if the power reserve indicator was active or erm... pretend!

Cheers.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

lewjamben said:


> I've been looking at the white/blue one of these and was wondering if the power reserve indicator was active or erm... pretend!
> 
> Cheers.


It's fully functional!


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> lewjamben said:
> 
> 
> > I've been looking at the white/blue one of these and was wondering if the power reserve indicator was active or erm... pretend!
> ...


Cool! Thanks again.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

lewjamben said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > lewjamben said:
> ...


If you do buy one, then the white dial with blue hands will be a slightly easier to read face than the blue with silver that i've got. It doesn't bother me, but I do have to look properly rather than just glance as the hands don't stand out that clearly in dull light, particularly with the sub dials being silver as well. The upside is the numerals & hands shine beautifully when direct light hits them so they stand out a treat under those conditions. The power reserve as kutusov says does work & appears to give a reasonably accurate representation of remaining power.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

HiÂ

thats a very good looking watch, who was the seller please ?

Best regards Martin


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

martinzx said:


> HiÂ
> 
> thats a very good looking watch, who was the seller please ?
> 
> Best regards Martin


Have p/m'ed you the details.


----------



## brokenbox (Sep 20, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > HiÂ
> ...


Would really appreciate the details too please....


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

brokenbox said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> > martinzx said:
> ...


seller called topwatches2009 on a certain well known auction site. Hope this doesn't contravene rules as I couldn't pm details due to 50 post regulation.


----------



## brokenbox (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry, didn't realise that was the rule...


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

brokenbox said:


> Sorry, didn't realise that was the rule...


50 posts are required before you acquire ability to send & receive private messages (pm's) with other users, post for sale items etc. Doesn't mean we can't let you have info but we have to be careful not to post direct links to other sites etc.


----------



## brokenbox (Sep 20, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> brokenbox said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, didn't realise that was the rule...
> ...


Understood.


----------

